# Usernames?!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I have come upon some pretty different and unique usernames on this forum. Tell us how you came upon yours!

Me, Lola! I have always loved the song "Lola" by the Kinks! I actually named my SG Gibson standard after that song so I thought it would be the perfect nickname or username if you will for me. Just a horse of a different color! A little bit salty a whole lot sweet!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

My first internet login around 1985 required an 8 character user name. I've used bluzfish ever since.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It's what I ride. That's good enough for me. Knew a Lola once, years ago on the coast.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's what I'm striving for in many areas of interest and life so it works like a reminder.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> It's what I ride. That's good enough for me. Knew a Lola once, years ago on the coast.


A Harley right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

'we are what we repeatedly do.
excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit.'
aristotle.

the company I worked for a coupla' decades ago, had everyone
come up with a quote relating to teamwork and quality. people
knew that I posted that and someone put a 'l' in front of it.

I thought of using 'bambi', another nickname accorded to me 
because of the 'lawrencia bembenek' case (run, bambi, run). 
they figured it'd be funny being referred to as a stripper until
I reminded them that it was a boy's (buck) name.

later,
larry.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I _actually_ want to change mine (I suspect two or 3 people are watching me) to my other forums' monicker, Klon Solo (yes, the best part is the irony)

My original username was a.d.c.a.n.t.o.r (without the dots.), but after a banning I changed it - I didn't understand how forums worked at the time.

It derives from a combination of two words drawn from a book I studied [after I learned how to read again (at 20 years old - yeah, ... I know)]

Can I change my name, or would I have to start from scratch?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

adcandour said:


> Can I change my name, or would I have to start from scratch?


it's been done before. eh!? canman?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> it's been done before. eh!? canman?


I do dabble in proctology, I suppose...

I like it - even though that's probably not what you meant 

Not sure how to make it happen. I suppose I could PM scott?

(sorry for the derail)


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

'canman' is a current member who changed his handle.
figure he'll see this and comment. as to changing ..
I do believe he cleared it with Scott.

now back to your regularly scheduled thread ..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the lola in the song was a futanari.... just in case that one slipped by you.


my s/n comes from when i used to ride. that was almost a decade ago, i only use it here. on other forums i can be found under the names sonofgumby, kumachan, or navin johnson


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> So I have come upon some pretty different and unique usernames on this forum. Tell us how you came upon yours!
> 
> Me, Lola! I have always loved the song "Lola" by the Kinks! I actually named my SG Gibson standard after that song so I thought it would be the perfect nickname or username if you will for me. Just a horse of a different color! A little bit salty a whole lot sweet!


Whenever I see your username, it makes me want to sing that song done by Barry Manilow. "Her name is Lola, she was a showgirl...." LOL 

Mine comes from my nickname. I used to have different usernames when I started on the web 20 years ago. I got tired of remembering which is what so I figured I'll use my nickname. Although these days sometimes I even tend to forget my name. LOL


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

My name is Taylor because my name is Taylor. (Maybe my parents didn't love me enough, I dunno.)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> A Harley right?


One of two..1981 and 2000.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> the lola in the song was a futanari.... just in case that one slipped by you.
> 
> 
> my s/n comes from when i used to ride. that was almost a decade ago, i only use it here. on other forums i can be found under the names sonofgumby, kumachan, or navin johnson


Futanari....not as far as I recall. "Girls will be boys and boys will be girls". Just a good, old fashioned transvestite.....maybe. No do-it-yourself kinda kid.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Initials, year of birth - pretty boring.

And yes, you can change your name - Steadfastly's old name always brought the Blues Brothers to mind.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello. I was a comic book shop employee, my fav was Wolverine. Therefore, "berserker rage" was my gaming name. Bzrkrage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine's based on a study I saw years ago (provided by Synergistic Audio Concepts - Don and Carolyn Davis, I think) that claimed that imbibing in inebriates (which are muscle relaxants) overrides a protection circuit in our ear (the stapedeous muscle that works like a compressor/limiter). The study showed that drinkers and pot smokers suffered more hearing loss than their tea-totaller bandmates. This was something I directly related to in the 80's. Get High while playing out and you'll get Deaf. 

Wish I woulda found out about it in 1979 instead of 1989.


Of course, it was also (phonetically) the new entertainment mantra a decade ago, as well. I like puns, but only the good ones.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

keto is the first 2 letters of my first and last names. I got on the internet in 1996-7 and have been keto, or keto9 on forums where software doesn't allow 4 characters, that entire time. I have another name I use on a select few forums but nothing music related, all keto on those. I've had the same email [email protected] (my provider, same one since 1997) also.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Built some amp cabs years ago half-jokingly under the "Gouldtone" moniker, shortened it to "gtone" for brevity on da forums. Here's a pic of a crude one I can put my finger on (the only thing I really liked about this one is the hand-carved "G" that serves as a speaker grille:


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Krelf = Keith Relf.

I was a real Yardbirds fan in the late 60's!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've used my actual name - Mark Hammer - for everything I've posted since about 92 or 93. That includes not only hobby forums but news sites. It keeps me civil and, hopefully, fair. The only reason I'm mhammer here is because somehow the full name was rejected when I initially registered, so I went for the closest approximation.

I yam what I yam and dats all what I yam. I'm Hammer the wordy man.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

My initials are I-R-C.

And it was mhammer, many years ago, saying people behave better when they step outside the veil on anonymity that prompted me to put at least my first name in my signature.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've mentioned this before in another thread awhile back. One of the first web forums I joined back in 1998 required a username so I decided to use a variation of my own name. My first name's Ken and my last name actually starts with "Mc" but I changed it to "Mac" and that's the username I've been using on other forums as well. However back in 2001 I was briefly a member of Harmony Central (yeah I know) and that was one time I changed my username to PRSGuy. I was only there a couple of months. I don't know how it is now but at that time there were too many argumentative members.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> there were too many argumentative members.


O

I know exactly what you mean! My last forum adventure was full condescending, argumentative and berating members! It got to the point where I could stand them anymore. One guy tried to make a fool out of me and I wouldn't tolerate it. He was such a jerk! I guess it can happen though, on any forum. Some people treat a forum like it's real life! It's all your imagination! lol


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine described my gear at the time: a Fender Strat into a Traynor YCV20WR. Sold the amp years ago and just traded that particular Strat for an SG. So I guess my name means nothing anymore. I should change it to "gearwithouttalent" or "bigrignoskill" or simply "thecollectorofthingsidontplayverywell".


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

SO2, sulphur dioxide is part of the emissions here from the Superstack.

On certain spring days in high school P.E. outside,
the sulphur would settle into town, just burning your lungs.

That, and there used to be a segment on the local University radio station titled Sulphur.
They would play punk and hardcore music, good stuff.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Rollingdam is a small village in New Brunswick my ex wife and I were supposed to go to and buy a $7000 house from some guy advertising in Mother Earth magazine-all part of the back to the land movement in the 1970's.

Well we tried to go twice but got the flu the night before, so I took this as an omen.

Never did get to go there, however the name stuck with me.

The ex wife is gone, and here I am in my 60's renting an apt in Ottawa!


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

Shooter177,
When I started doing the forum thing I was involved in competition long range rifle shooting, (shooter) and I have raced almost everything you can think of, enduro cars/trucks, snomobiles and dirtbikes mostly starting when I was young with the #177
So I am shooter177


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine's a name I've used off & on over the years for online and games-it comes from Zontar Thing From Venus--a real bad movie--that is still fun to watch. It's my favorite bad movie.
It was a remake of It Conquered the World.
And sometimes is referred to as Zontar the Thing from Venus.
[video=youtube;bNwgNfm1Wb0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNwgNfm1Wb0[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

rollingdam said:


> Rollingdam is a small village in New Brunswick my ex wife and I were supposed to go to and buy a $7000 house from some guy advertising in Mother Earth magazine-all part of the back to the land movement in the 1970's.
> 
> Well we tried to go twice but got the flu the night before, so I took this as an omen.
> 
> ...


Does Dignam Land ring a bell? Got the catalog from an ad in Mother Earth and bought some property in the mountains just east of Hope. Lost it in my first divorce.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Stonehead was my online gaming name back in the Quake 1 days....so i decided to use it for online forums as well. Most people things its a "stoner" name but honestly I just had to come up with a unique name for my character in the game....I was probably stoned when I thought of it though. :smile-new:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

me like hockey, so...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First name, last name first initial, and because back in the day my user name needed at least 8 characters I stuck "can" on the end, short for "canada".


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Trans Ams and own a 1978 T/A. Back in the late 70's the motor everyone wanted was a T/A 6.6 which was a 400 cid making 220 horsepower. About 10 years ago I built a 455cid motor for my car and had it bored .030 over size making it now 462 cubic inches. I've been known as TA462 ever since.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

My username came about many years ago due to a combination of annoyance and defeat. I was trying to sign up to a forum and kept rejecting all the usernames I tried with the message, "Please try another option." So I did.

Neil


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

davetcan said:


> First name, last name first initial, and because back in the day my user name needed at least 8 characters I stuck "can" on the end, short for "canada".


very patriotic Dave!


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Disbeat comes from the old UK punk band Discharge and all the amazing dbeat punk bands they inspired after the fact. 
Something I assume would fly under the radar here.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

my normal user name on message boards is "OFF" but this site wouldn't accept it for some reason. I always struggle with user names so I was stuck. Looked out the window, saw a Lincoln go by. Done deal. I wish now I had put a little more time and effort into it


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> my normal user name on message boards is "OFF" but this site wouldn't accept it for some reason. I always struggle with user names so I was stuck. Looked out the window, saw a Lincoln go by. Done deal. I wish now I had put a little more time and effort into it


As in Ferrari, Lamborghini, Porche?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> my normal user name on message boards is "OFF" but this site wouldn't accept it for some reason. I always struggle with user names so I was stuck. Looked out the window, saw a Lincoln go by. Done deal. I wish now I had put a little more time and effort into it



One of my favorite cars is a "Lincoln" Fleetwood Cadillac! What a boat of a car but so luxurious back in the day!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> my normal user name on message boards is "OFF" but this site wouldn't accept it for some reason. I always struggle with user names so I was stuck. Looked out the window, saw a Lincoln go by. Done deal. I wish now I had put a little more time and effort into it


When the Lincoln went by did a Caddy pull over? As for time and effort, have you learned the chords yet?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Mine was a matter of laziness. I couldn't think of anything clever


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> When the Lincoln went by did a Caddy pull over? As for time and effort, have you learned the chords yet?


[video=youtube;3R7l7nDuj1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R7l7nDuj1o[/video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

My dexterity and initials. Perhaps it's time I owned one too!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> [video=youtube;3R7l7nDuj1o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R7l7nDuj1o[/video]


[video=youtube;t_srigbxNhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_srigbxNhA[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

nonreverb: my last name which is Vernon spelled backwards. Plus a little creativity...and there you have it.:smile-new:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Mine was a matter of laziness. I couldn't think of anything clever




Beam me up Captain Kirk! lol

Soon as I hear the name "Scotty" I think of Star Trek!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> [video=youtube;t_srigbxNhA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_srigbxNhA[/video]


I'll see that and raise you one. 
[video=youtube;URm7Ze9a56o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URm7Ze9a56o[/video]

Truth be told....the Lincoln I saw out the window was my own......and it's hot rod Lincoln too.

Another user name I used a lot was CBAM (*C*razy *B*out* A* *M*ercury)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I just wanted something bad ass sounding, and frankly this name is always already taken on any site with a lot of members.
I can be a bit of a troublemaker sometimes too


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> Beam me up Captain Kirk! lol
> 
> Soon as I hear the name "Scotty" I think of Star Trek!


Better than Scotty's little softy...I will take beam me up anytime thank you


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Very little imagination required on my part with a little inspiration from some musical artist (don't recall name)3000.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

andre' 3000?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> my normal user name on message boards is "OFF" but this site wouldn't accept it for some reason. I always struggle with user names so I was stuck. Looked out the window, saw a Lincoln go by. Done deal. I wish now I had put a little more time and effort into it


Lots of car (or vehicle) related names. Years ago, on an F1 board, as a fan of the great Tazio Nuvolari, I used the name "New Volare". Of course, most of the Euro's didn't have a clue what I was on about. Hard to believe the Volare was in fact not a world beater, but rather, just a beater.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

I just stick with JeremyP that way I always remember it and it's the same on all the forums


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Lots of car (or vehicle) related names. Years ago, on an F1 board, as a fan of the great Tazio Nuvolari, I used the name "New Volare". Of course, most of the Euro's didn't have a clue what I was on about. Hard to believe the Volare was in fact not a world beater, but rather, just a beater.


ya, on another board I used to go by the name "stealth" . Ppl always used to think it was something related to videogames, but it was just based on of my favorite former cars, a dodge stealth twin turbo.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Fraser is my real first name.
I pretty much use it everywhere I go on the net.
Not very creative, I know- but its easy for me to remember.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I had though that maybe you just liked the river...


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> I had though that maybe you just liked the river...


Never been to see it- have read about it though,
And I am fond of rivers.
I am named after my mums dad-
It was his middle name.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I cringe whenever these threads are made, but if we're being honest i'm usually grinning a little bit too. Guess some people never grow up.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

probably my least favourite Rush song. lol


----------

